# East Orange building inspector arrested on bribery charges, officials say



## mark handler (Jun 19, 2015)

East Orange building inspector arrested on bribery charges, officials say

http://www.nj.com/essex/index.ssf/2015/06/east_orange_building_inspector_arrested_on_bribery.html

EAST ORANGE – County authorities have arrested city building inspector Salahudyin Jones on charges of bribery and extortion, authorities said Thursday.

Jones, 31, of East Orange, was arrested at City Hall Thursday morning, and later processed and released, officials said.

A two-month investigation led authorities to allege that Jones demanded bribes ranging from $200 to $500 in exchange for dismissing building code violations and obtaining building certifications, said a spokesman for the Essex County Prosecutor's Office.

No additional details were immediately available, but authorities said the investigation is ongoing.

If convicted, Jones will face 5 to 10 years in prison for each charged count. His first appearance in court is scheduled for July 2.


----------



## JBI (Jun 19, 2015)

200 to 500???

At least get enough to make it worthwhile for crying out loud!

(Example, when the attorney and engineer for WM joked about bribing me, I looked them in the eye, straight faced, and said '"Just make sure I can retire on it." They just about $#!+ their britches. LOL)


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 19, 2015)

Had a concrete contractor stick a $5 bill in my pocket one time to pass his rebar inspection. I laugh about it now. wasn't funny then.


----------



## mark handler (Jun 19, 2015)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> Had a concrete contractor stick a $5 bill in my pocket one time to pass his rebar inspection. I laugh about it now. wasn't funny then.


Did you want more?


----------



## steveray (Jun 19, 2015)

It's Jersey whadidya expect?..Fuggedaboutit..Are they calling it "Inspectorgate?"....(No actually offense intended to any Jersey folk)


----------



## Sifu (Jun 19, 2015)

5 bucks, that's almost a raise for me!


----------



## jdfruit (Jun 22, 2015)

Had a contractor not do any corrections on a frame, plumbing, electric, mechanical inspection. Told me that there was something for me on the pickup seat. Found an envelope, told the Contractor to pick it up and hold it out in front of me, I was a smoker at the time and took out my butane lighter ramped up to full height flame and lit the envelope. He was so startled he didn't get the flame out before the 2 100 dollar bills burned to less than half. Wrote a not ready and reinspection fee due. Gunshot didn't beat the phone call to the main office.


----------



## David Henderson (Jun 22, 2015)

Mark I never thought about that. Would you?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 22, 2015)

David Henderson said:
			
		

> Mark I never thought about that. Would you?


Would I do what? Take a bribe? Not on your life. No amount is worth it


----------

